# End the Mood Swings - Doing a 21 Day Sugar Cleanse Challenge



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

I tried to reduce my sugar consumption numerous times in the past. I felt so controlled by sugar. I'd go on sugar binges and feel terrible physically and emotionally. As soon as I had recovered I'd want more sugar. I hated feeling that way and my situation always appeared hopeless 

I’ve admittedly fallen off the wagon the past few weeks and have consciously eaten 'snacks' that tastes like amazing but were harmful to my body and my emotions. Consequently, my skin suffered, I gained unnecessary weight and my body felt sluggish and bloated all the time despite my 3 times a week exercise (running, body weight-exercises.)

Tomorrow I'll start to challenge myself for 21 days: No Grains & No Sugar. The only sweet thing I'm going to have is max. 1 green apple per day.

Nobody wants to do this with me that I know of.So, I hope that you guys can help me to really stick to this thing.

Eli


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I have the same problem with sugar ... I'm addicted to constantly eating sugary snacks right now and the effect on my mood is horrible.

SO, I will try to do the challenge with you


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

march_hare said:


> I have the same problem with sugar ... I'm addicted to constantly eating sugary snacks right now and the effect on my mood is horrible.
> 
> SO, I will try to do the challenge with you


Thank you so much March for joining! If we stick together, this becomes much easier


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Seems extreme and setting yourself up for failure.

Why not just replace your "tasty" snacks with healthy ones? Like apples and nuts.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Day 1: survived  

Ok, it's now after 9pm here in Vietnam and I just finished my dinner. It was NOT easy for me - I kind of was itching for something sweet 24h and that made me feel very uncomfortable in my skin, all day long...like something is missing. Around 5pm I was craving sooo much for my regular coke/soda drink.

So today I had:

Breakfast: unsweetened ginger tea, 1 hard boiled egg and avocado
1st snack: almonds, carrot
Lunch: grilled chicken breast, bell pepper, garlic, tomato
2nd snack: mustard salmon
Dinner: boiled shrimps, mushrooms, spinach

See you guys at day 2 

Eli


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Seems extreme and setting yourself up for failure.
> 
> Why not just replace your "tasty" snacks with healthy ones? Like apples and nuts.


You're right, it's going to be hard. But at least I will try it. 
At least I already learned that the yoghurt I ate for years and from which I thought would be 'healthy' actually contains 26g of sugar per serving...that's about 5 teaspoons of sugar. Lesson learned


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Day 2:

I hope you had a good day, because mine was very exhausting. I woke up and I felt like my body is already suffering from the sugar withdrawal symptoms. Probably my body is accustomed to get all its energy from the sugar I used to consume...but I will get through these 21 days!

What I ate today:
Breakfast: black coffee , 3 slices of bacon, 
1st snack: pistachio, small salad
Lunch: green beans with salmon 
2nd snack: mustard salmon
Dinner: chicken curry with vegetables

See you guys tomorrow on day 3...

Eli


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Day 3 - I'm still alive and I feel so much better today. Last night I was discouraged but today I felt less bloated and I had more energy. So today I stayed clean again. No refined carbs or sugar.I went back to the manual and the some things that keep me from going back from eating sweet stuff again are:
- Sugar can cause food allergies
- It feeds cancer cells
-...
That really kept me from grabbing a coke or snickers.

Breakfast: paleo pumpkins pancakes! They were really good
1st snack: pistachios
Lunch: chicken curry and vegetables
2nd snack: some almonds and avocado
Dinner: tomato soup with tuna

I'm excited for day 4, and I'm excited to feel good and healthy in my body again.

Eli


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It feeds regular cells too.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Day 4: I'm still sugar free  I had a lot of temptations chasing me all day long - from birthday party cakes to supermarket candies. And it was kind of weird because I've been the only one not participating in eating grains and sugar.
In general was a little bit tired but I felt already much better than yesterday.

Breakfast: 2 hard boiled eggs and a carrot
1st snack: pistachios
Lunch: salmon and salad 
2nd snack: almonds and a green apple
Dinner: lemongrass chicken with vegetables


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Day 5: ..and still sugar free. 

This evening I was invited to a Philippine family dinner. It was a challenge with so much great food and I managed to select the right food and to politely refuse to eat the dessert in the end 

Breakfast: scrambled eggs with salmon
1st snack: almonds and a tomato
Lunch: Quinoa with beans and grilled shrimps
2nd snack: avovado and paleo banana bread
Dinner: Philippine chicken with salad 

I'll let you know how this sugar detox continues...See you on day 6

Eli


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

I will wish you the best of luck. Not going to join though. I am on my own sugar-reduction diet, but not like this.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you very much! And I wish you best luck for your diet


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Day 6 of the Sugar Detox

Today I went shopping for groceries and since I learned about sugars' secret identities  from the detox manual it was easier to spot these hidden carbs. For example: dextrose, glucose, fructose, sucrose, sorbitol and many many more.


Breakfast: scrambled eggs with ham
1st snack: green apple
Lunch: Quinoa with beans and grilled shrimps (left overs from yesterday)
2nd snack: small avocado salad 
Dinner: Salmon sushi & miso supo

One thing I'm really proud of is that I take the time to cook for myself at home 

Tomorrow already a full week / 7 days without sugar!


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

EliSummer said:


> One thing I'm really proud of is that I take the time to cook for myself at home


reading this thread makes me hungry. all your healthy choices sound delicious. 
keep it up, i'm a little late to the party but i will join your challenge also.

edit: question: what can boost your energy quickly besides sugar? i always drink soda at work for a quick boost and have no idea what i can substitute if anything.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

You are really good at this! I already failed as I'm living with someone who eats a lot of sugary things and my willpower is so awful... 
Your foods all sound so tasty....


----------



## Banco (Jan 10, 2011)

Sugar feeds cancer and parasites/pathogenic organism

Im on day 9! although ive started a diet called specific carb diet to see if the relation between leaky gut and mental disease is true. So far ive felt somewhat better but still too early to tell.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

duckie said:


> reading this thread makes me hungry. all your healthy choices sound delicious.
> keep it up, i'm a little late to the party but i will join your challenge also.
> 
> edit: question: what can boost your energy quickly besides sugar? i always drink soda at work for a quick boost and have no idea what i can substitute if anything.


Thank you very much!

If you're lacking of energy you can eat a peace of fruit (apple, mango, grapes, ...). Also, try a big glass of water with some fresh lemon in it - works wonders 

I wish you all the best with your challenge!


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

march_hare said:


> You are really good at this! I already failed as I'm living with someone who eats a lot of sugary things and my willpower is so awful...
> Your foods all sound so tasty....


Perhaps you can convince that person to join you? That would make it much easier


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Banco said:


> Sugar feeds cancer and parasites/pathogenic organism
> 
> Im on day 9! although ive started a diet called specific carb diet to see if the relation between leaky gut and mental disease is true. So far ive felt somewhat better but still too early to tell.


Hi Banco, good luck with your journey!
I also realized that my intestine functions way better than before. I always felt extremely bloated and sometimes couldn't eat, fall asleep or make exercises at all. Perhaps it was caused by sugar or other carbohydrates from white rice..


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

DAY 7 - A full week sugar free  - Well, we have almost 4:30pm here in Vietnam and I'm about to prepare dinner...of course sugar free. Because today is day 7 I've been so excited to write this post that I decided to do it right now, knowing that I will continue to follow the rules.

As mentioned in a post above I feel that my intestine is calming down and functioning the way it's supposed to. Another thing I want to mention is that the I woke up before my alarm goes off for the last 3 mornings - with the bonus of feeling a little bit less 'heavy' and tired as I'm used to.

I still had some cravings today, but I substituted with snacks from the "yes-list".

Breakfast: mixed vegetables soup with egg 
1st snack: carrot, tomato - I get used to snack raw vegetables like a rabbit 
Lunch: mushroom soup with tofu
2nd snack: again avocado and some almonds
Dinner: (In preparation) spinach, onion, garlic with chicken

See you on week 2


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Day 8

Great to be in day 8! It wasn't easy to come so far, but I did it 

What I ate:
Breakfast: 2 hard boiled eggs
1st snack: salmon and 1/2 green apple
Lunch: tuna salad and tilapia 
2nd snack: almonds and sunflower seeds
Dinner: chicken with coconut broccoli sauce

More tomorrow on day 9

Eli


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

You are doing so well. Congrats  I'm trying to get a little bit healthier too. Have you been more energetic and lost a little bit of weight(though it's just 1 wk)?


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

catcharay said:


> You are doing so well. Congrats  I'm trying to get a little bit healthier too. Have you been more energetic and lost a little bit of weight(though it's just 1 wk)?


Thank you so much! You can do it too 

Although losing weight is not my primary motivation for this detox, my scale was happy to tell me this morning that I lost about 2 pounds. 
But you know that moments at work when you urgently need an energy recharge? I had this everyday at about 11am and about 4pm. The last three days I just had it once but I've been able to overcome it quickly with some cold lemon water and sugar free snack (instead of the 'usual' candy bar or sugar cappuccino)


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Day 9 Sugar Detox...and I feel really good. Today I had a ton of energy and the sugar cravings get way less intense. My coworkers start to get curious about my 'weird' eating behavior since they get used to my "no thank you" to cakes, candies and coke 

Breakfast: 2 hard boiled eggs and 1 green apple
1st snack: Smoothie with unsweetened almond milk, natural yogurt, 1/2 mango
Lunch: scrambled eggs with mushrooms and potato 
2nd snack: pistachios and a carrot
Dinner: mixed salad with sliced almonds and avocado 

Eli


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome! I did a 21 day paleo diet (so no sugar or grains) last month and felt great. I've had a few sugary things since I've finished but I don't crave them any more and the minimal amounts I've had haven't affected me.

Keep up the good work! It's definitely a challenge, but it's worth it.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

AlchemyFire said:


> Awesome! I did a 21 day paleo diet (so no sugar or grains) last month and felt great. I've had a few sugary things since I've finished but I don't crave them any more and the minimal amounts I've had haven't affected me.
> 
> Keep up the good work! It's definitely a challenge, but it's worth it.


Wow, I adore your discipline! Yes, it's immense how eating sugar becomes a habit.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

i had noooo idea how much i rely on sugar until i tried to cut down on it recently. Feels impossible! good luck lol


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

EliSummer said:


> Wow, I adore your discipline! Yes, it's immense how eating sugar becomes a habit.


Thanks  The first week or so is the toughest but once you get over the psychological aspect of the addiction it gets a lot easier. Plus you get to try out a bunch of new foods.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Day 10: Today I was craving for something sweet and crunchy...but I didn't do it


Breakfast: 2 hard boiled eggs and yoghurt with apple
1st snack: cherry tomatoes, almonds
Lunch: chicken with steamed vegetables
2nd snack: almonds and a carrot
Dinner: Ceviche

Eli


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Banco said:


> Sugar feeds cancer and parasites/pathogenic organism
> 
> Im on day 9! although ive started a diet called specific carb diet to see if the relation between leaky gut and mental disease is true. So far ive felt somewhat better but still too early to tell.


Alkaline environments kill cancer cells. And it kills regular cells.

You're being excluded information.

Sugar is not evil. It is why we have livers that can produce insulin. I really wouldn't call dextrose or fructose hidden sugar, because any chemist would tell you it's sugar. It's no secret.

Sugar shouldn't be causing mood swings and I'm not sure it's entirely healthy to permanently stick to on ketosis (not that you are). Your body is pretty adept at managing the sugars found in fruits and vegetables. It can even knock out some pasta every once in awhile. It's the repeated abuse that leads to diabetes which would then lead to mood problems.

If you're having mood swings it's more likely you have a thyroid issue which isn't going to be influenced by sugar at all (although it can cause eating problems since the thyroid controls metabolism). This can be heavily exasperated by certain foods, especially soy.

Or one of many other things.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

anonomousey said:


> i had noooo idea how much i rely on sugar until i tried to cut down on it recently. Feels impossible! good luck lol


Thank you


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry dear friends, yesterday evening I didn't post an update because we had a power cut for 4 hours here...happens here sometimes :sus
So, today I'll update you guys about the last 2 days:

Day 11 & 12 

Day 11 was a day to celebrate because it was the hall way mark for the 21 days! It gave me a big energy boost for the whole day - maybe not just because I'm eating healthy but also because I've been so disciplined being proud of myself. Parallel to my level of energy was my willpower and therefore no problems with temptations.

What I ate:
Breakfast: 1 hard boiled egg a green apple
1st snack: almonds and cherry tomatoes
Lunch: steak with broccoli
2nd snack: pure peanut butter and carrot - such a simple snack but I love it!
Dinner: chicken Caesar salad


Day 12

Today was a little bit more difficult. Friends invited me for dinner where I ate grilled salmon and a great salad but they ALMOST got me with their dessert (French creme brulee)...torture 

What I ate:
Breakfast: 1 hard boiled egg a green apple
1st snack: almonds and cherry tomatoes
Lunch: Japanese sashimi and a small salad
2nd snack: smoothie : yoghurt, coconut milk and half a banana and cinnamon
Dinner: tuna salad, grilled salmon

See you tomorrow for day 13


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Day 13 (yesterday) - In the evening I went running with 2 friends and in the evening I've been comfortably tired (I slept like a baby), so I'm posting 2 times today.

What I ate yesterday:
Breakfast: 2 hard boiled and banana bread 
1st snack: almonds and cherry tomatoes
Lunch: grilled salmon with broccoli
2nd snack: pure peanut butter and avocado
Dinner: mixed veggies with chicken and ginger

Your Eli


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

EliSummer, I applaud your decision in taking up this challenge and your perseverance in seeing it through to day 13 and beyond. I know how hard it can be to get off of sugar (it's said to be more addictive than cocaine only because it's available pretty much everywhere). I definitely plan on starting my own challenge soon -- thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Dear friends, I'm STILL sugar free, just had a hard "work out" the last few days and couldn't bring up the energy at the night to update you guys. We had to move to a new building as the previous one was about to break into pieces. The raining season recently started here in Saigon and our building started to sink slightly into the ground causing huge cracks in the walls. Therefore we had to organize a lot of stuff, and carry heavy furniture so spontaneously...my legs still hurt 



@Nuthatch
Thank you very much for your encouraging words! After the first 2 weeks it got much easier to resist all the sweet temptations and you get used to refuse sweet snacks that are offered to you. 
Good luck with your journey!

@Swen
Thank's a ton! Your encouraging words boost my willpower. And I'm pretty sure that you can do it too!

Days 14/15/16

The last three days were crazy and I had to prepare some extra snacks to stay "clean" while moving. Even though I got less sleep I felt very good in the morning and also had constant level of energy throughout the day.

Snacks that I ate:
carrots, almonds, hard boiled eggs, cherry tomatoes, green apples, nuts, mixed salad, tuna without oil, salmon, avocado, custard apple fruit shake.
All these snacks are so easy to carry around and very tasty.

Some of the meals I prepared (Tupperware is your friend):
asparagus with ham and garlic
grilled sea-bass and lentils 
chicken with paprika and onions
grilled tuna and mixed veggies
All these meals are very simple and are quickly cooked (important to me as I don't like to buy 100's of ingredients for a meal and spend an hour in the kitchen.)

Thank you all,

Eli


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

Lol at your post about your friends trying to get you to eat dessert. I don't know what it is about friends and diets but why do family and friends do that? I ended my sugar reduction diet, but while I was on it, free fast food and cookies rained from the sky. "Oh, you can cheat, one cake won't hurt".


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

droen said:


> Lol at your post about your friends trying to get you to eat dessert. I don't know what it is about friends and diets but why do family and friends do that? I ended my sugar reduction diet, but while I was on it, free fast food and cookies rained from the sky. "Oh, you can cheat, one cake won't hurt".


Maybe they just want you to enjoy something tasty with them. Sometimes I think they're jealous with your discipline somehow and they want to bring you back to being "normal" like themselves :b


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok, what happened on day 17 and 18:

We managed to finally finish the 'house thing' yesterday evening and today I'm back on eating meals the normal way. I'm feeling good because my body is getting stronger and healthier after keeping care of it continuously.

Breakfast: 2 hard boiled egg, 1 green apple | banana bread and peanut butter
1st snack: almonds, nuts and cherry tomatoes | same for day 19 
Lunch: Japanese sashimi with misu soup | chicken with broccoli 
2nd snack: peanut butter avocado, almond milk shake | same for day 19
Dinner: mixed salad with grilled chicken | grilled salmon with veggies and tons of garlic

3 more days to go 

Eli


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so EXCITED and happy! => Day 19-21 : I have made it to the finally! I have not eaten any refined carbs or any sugars for the last 3 weeks. 

I'm waking up earlier with more energy and my day seems to be more stable and productive. I'm so proud of myself because I have done something that was huge to me. If you haven't started your detox journey, definitely get started, it's so worth it!

I like to thank you guys for your support

Eli


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

swen said:


> After your first week of posting, I knew you were going to be successful.
> 
> So I've basically been waiting 2 weeks to post this: :clap
> 
> ...


So "sweet" of you, thank you very much  In the end it feels like it wasn't difficult at all, but I guess it's because the cravings went down that much. 
Now after finishing the challenge I'm still eating sugar free but I didn't set any eating rules for the now and it feels quite natural to continue eating sugar free.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Now two of my colleges/friends became very interested in doing the challenge themselves - AFTER experience my positive results (of course they've been very critical before and almost sabotaged my challenge with unfairly tasty desserts  ) 
So eventually they ended up investing in Diane's eBook which I initially I found in a review via Google ( You may want to read it yourself http://timreviews.com/21daysugardetox ).

After having so positive results with it I'm thinking about eating Paleo as a healthy follow up. Does anybody got experience with Paleo diet?

Eli


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Slowly I'm getting my life back, and I really like it. Yesterday I invested in a 6 months Yoga class and a Yoga matte for exercising at home. So, tomorrow is my first lesson and I'm kind of nervous because of other people watching me but this is the next step of feeling healthy after I got my chaotic eating habits under control.


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

Good job and a great read! You could actually have enjoyed the same or even better benefits by adding raw unpasteurized honey into your diet in moderation.. A teaspoon or so a day mixed with cinnamon is very good for you.. Just thought I'd mention that for you to research yourself and a great way to fulfill any sugar cravings.. 

And Gosh! Some of your meals sounded so yummy! 

Edit: Yoga can be fun and hope you enjoyed your class?

Cheers.


----------



## lurke (Aug 7, 2012)

I haven't bothered to read full thread but if you want to cut sugar out of your diet but still want something that taste sweat look into *Stevia extract*. its 200-300 times sweater then sugar per mg. It taste sweet but the sweetest thing is about it is virtually zero calories.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

DaveCan said:


> Good job and a great read! You could actually have enjoyed the same or even better benefits by adding raw unpasteurized honey into your diet in moderation.. A teaspoon or so a day mixed with cinnamon is very good for you.. Just thought I'd mention that for you to research yourself and a great way to fulfill any sugar cravings..
> 
> And Gosh! Some of your meals sounded so yummy!
> 
> ...


Hi DaveCan,

Thanks a lot, I appreciate it! I love cinnamon and I'll try it out with the unpasteurized honey 

The meals, you'd be surprised, were rather quick and easy to cook. There's a huge amount of great recipes the 21DSD book mentioned above and some I found on some other websites.

Yoga was hard! After 20 minutes my muscles were shaking but yesterday after the 3rd lesson I had a much better endurance already. It makes me feel very calm and peaceful in the end and I'm sleeping like a baby.
Did you try Yoga yet?


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

lurke said:


> I haven't bothered to read full thread but if you want to cut sugar out of your diet but still want something that taste sweat look into *Stevia extract*. its 200-300 times sweater then sugar per mg. It taste sweet but the sweetest thing is about it is virtually zero calories.


Hi Lurke,

Thank you for your tip! I tried Stevia before I started the sugar cleanse and I think it's a great, healthy alternative to sugar. After getting my taste buds used to "non-sweet" I even enjoy my coffee strong and black. Before I used tons of sugar or other sweeteners.

Eli


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

It's really good that you have got the sugars out of your system and drink your coffee black now.. Green tea is really good to try and get used too also as a wake up beverage over coffee, less caffeine and some powerful antioxidants in it.. 

Yes I've done yoga before quite a few times, and it looks easier than it is for sure as you've discovered also.. As with anything you will get better and better at it over time as your body adjusts to it and you learn the poses and postures etc.. Have fun and enjoy


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

DaveCan said:


> It's really good that you have got the sugars out of your system and drink your coffee black now.. Green tea is really good to try and get used too also as a wake up beverage over coffee, less caffeine and some powerful antioxidants in it..
> 
> Yes I've done yoga before quite a few times, and it looks easier than it is for sure as you've discovered also.. As with anything you will get better and better at it over time as your body adjusts to it and you learn the poses and postures etc.. Have fun and enjoy


Hi Dave,

You're right, it looks easy and it also caught me by surprise - And hopefully I'll become more flexible soon - I used to be able to touch my toes easily!

Thank you for your wishes  Do you have a workout routine you enjoy?

..will try some green soon, thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

EliSummer said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> You're right, it looks easy and it also caught me by surprise - And hopefully I'll become more flexible soon - I used to be able to touch my toes easily!
> 
> ...


Hey EliSummer,

Oh for sure as you keep at it you'll get much more flexible. Don't rush it and let your body guide you as you push yourself a little further each class.Give it time and just have fun 

Yes I do have a routine of bicycling, martial arts (Krav Maga) and a heavy bag workout I do.. If I had a partner I'd probably go to the YMCA here too and do a light weight routine etc..

Whats the next step now after finishing your sugar cleanse?


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

@DaveCan
Wow, you do a lot of sports! And the martial arts training makes you very flexible?

Slooowly I'm getting more flexible and my muscle endurance is better now. Before I already started shaking in the beginning routine after "warrior 2" 

After finishing the sugar detox, I researched a little bit on Paleo diet but in the end I thought that I'm very happy with my current sugar free eating habits and my energy level. I'm still cooking after the recipes from the sugar cleanse program because it just works for me. These "energy-lows" I had before affected my mood and my day so much that I don't want to experiment with a new diet.

Are you following any rules when eating? 

Eli


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

I guess it sounds like I do lots but really it's not the case, and I'd like to do more just need the motivation to come back for it lol.. Lot's of time I skip days and don't really do as much as I want.. It's all good though as I will be ramping it up again soon, I hope?? lol

There's lots of poses in yoga that will get the body shaking even if you've been at it for years, so you're doing well with it and sounds like you enjoy it which is most of the battle right there  Yes I guess I am pretty flexible after the years of what I do, but I tell ya when I did a few yoga classes for the first time a few months back I was shaking too lol, and found it very beneficial.. Couldn't keep doing both though as the times conflict, but I may do it at home as part of a routine and I can get the basics off YTube to add in to what I already do etc..

For sure! If the diet and eating habits you're doing with the sugar free way are working for you, and you feel great and energized as you do no use changing a good thing!..Cutting out all the bad sugars is a really good thing.. We weren't designed to consume large amounts of sugars and especially refined sugars the way most people do nowadays.. The bad sugars are hidden in lots of things too that many people will not realize and think they are making good choices.. For instance yogurt, much of the flavored yogurt has like 7 teaspoons of sugar in a serving..

Yes I do follow rules while eating too.. For myself the only meat I consume is fish, chicken, turkey, and I eat mostly vegetarian through the week too.. I don't ingest anything pre-made with artificial flavorings or added chemicals.. I stay away from trans fats like the plague and anything hydrogenated and sugared stuff too.. It's a way of life I guess that I'm used too, so you'd never see me drinking a can of soda with it's 10+ teaspoons of junk sugar in it, just not my thing..

There's a really good nutritionist gal on Ytube that I like with lots of good info on many items and topics.. If you type in "Nutrition by Natalie playlist" you can check her out if you want.. 

Cheers and keep up the good work!


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

DaveCan said:


> I guess it sounds like I do lots but really it's not the case, and I'd like to do more just need the motivation to come back for it lol.. Lot's of time I skip days and don't really do as much as I want.. It's all good though as I will be ramping it up again soon, I hope?? lol
> 
> There's lots of poses in yoga that will get the body shaking even if you've been at it for years, so you're doing well with it and sounds like you enjoy it which is most of the battle right there  Yes I guess I am pretty flexible after the years of what I do, but I tell ya when I did a few yoga classes for the first time a few months back I was shaking too lol, and found it very beneficial.. Couldn't keep doing both though as the times conflict, but I may do it at home as part of a routine and I can get the basics off YTube to add in to what I already do etc..
> 
> ...


Dave, I know that feeling; once you have been in a good shape you'll remember it a life time and you always want to be like before. Which is quite good in the end as it can keep you going.

Right, I was of shocked too when I first read the "no-list" and then started to read labels in the supermarket..and my favorite yoghurt had to go back into the shelve

Thank you for your encouragement again and keep up the good work too


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah, and great YouTube recommendation!


----------



## KeithJorgensen (Apr 26, 2013)

I applaud your conclusion in trying out this problem as well as your tenacity in seeing it through to day 13 and beyond. I understand how challenging it may be to go from sugar (it's thought to be more addictive than cocaine just because it is available just about everywhere). I definitely plan on starting my own challenge shortly -- thanks for your inspiration!


----------



## Boulder257 (May 9, 2013)

Just wanted to offer my support. Keep at it. You should be proud of what you have already accomplished!


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

KeithJorgensen said:


> I applaud your conclusion in trying out this problem as well as your tenacity in seeing it through to day 13 and beyond. I understand how challenging it may be to go from sugar (it's thought to be more addictive than cocaine just because it is available just about everywhere). I definitely plan on starting my own challenge shortly -- thanks for your inspiration!


Thanks so much! Yes it WAS very challenging. NOW it's more habit and it's easy to resist after avoiding sugar for that long period of time.

When do you plan to start your challenge?

Eli


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Boulder257 said:


> Just wanted to offer my support. Keep at it. You should be proud of what you have already accomplished!


Thank you very much! Simple words but so much positive energy attached to it 

Eli


----------

